# Badass Captains of the Adeptus Astartes



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, another one of those crazy projects. Pretty much all the Captains of the First Founding Chapters and their famous successors. The concept is simple, use plastic kits and GS to built them.

The Chapters are:

-Ultramarines
-Imperial Fist
-Blood Angels
-Space Wolves
-Salamanders
-White Scars
-Iron Hands
-Dark Angels
-Black Templars
-Crimson Fists


So here's what I have done so far.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

:victory: awsomeness! 
I know feel completely inadiquit as a painter.
+ rep for greatness.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The White Scar alone is deserving of a ton of rep. The rest are also stunning.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Excellent idea, and even better execution.

The BT guy is my favourite, he just screams BT through and through.

I want to get a similar effect of grandeur for my sternguard, but somehow i don't think i'll be getting anywhere near as good as these. Top notch work.

Cheers for the inspiration though:wink:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Impressive, Mrchaos. Simply impressive. Will be waiting to see how the others turn out for sure. Your painting skills are quite inspiring.

I'm planning a similar project, where I'll build a marine for every chapter/warband/ect I feel should have a spot in a display case as well as the 'heroes'. You've motivated me even further.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Some of them are pretty self explanatory as to who they are..(Lysander, Shrike, Dante, Sicarius, Khan..) But some of the character names elude me based off of the model. Maybe post the names with them so that people can see who they are supposed to be, then look at the model so they can be like "Ok, yeah. I see that." Rather than "Umm..is this this guy...or someone else..?" because..I was left in the dark on a few of them.

But I do love the models you've done. A man after my own heart. I do alot of custom characters for my army as well, because I just don't like the models they have for them ontop of the fact that I am playing a successor, so it doesn't feel right having, say, Dante and Meph models running around when I am not playing a bright red BA army.

I have been thinking about doing something along these lines myself, and now, I might just have to get started! +rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Love it dude, cant wait for more :biggrin:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I always like seeing peoples custom Marine characters and these are great.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

+rep, great work. post more soon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are all very....very impressive. Not much else i can say really.......


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

think everyone else has beaten me to the punch in saying that your work is awesome!

i love the use of the wings on the dark angel, and the cloak of the black templar is stunning. +rep for those particular bad-asses :grin:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers everyone.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Brilliant! My only complaint is that your green stuff capes are a bit thick, which on models of such detail as yours it really shows.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing. Simple. As. That.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

MR CHAOS HAS RETURNED!!!.....


with new mindblowing conversions!!!

great dood, if I had rep to give, I would.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Quality! :-D 

Tips hat!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome stuff as usual and an idea I have wanted to do for years myself, damn you for setting the bar so high!
Fantastic modelling and painting + rep


----------



## Dankbasement (Jul 13, 2010)

Bringing one of my subscribed threads back from the dead to see if there has been an update on this stunning project while I've been gone from the site?


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

very nice work sir


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

No painting of Logan Grimnar?

HERESY!

For that, only +3 Rep points for you sir!

Other than that? Great work, I like what you've done there!

Now get that Logan painted ASAP!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome sculpting on the capes! and even better, the freehanding on them! i really, really like that and will really try to do some freehanding on one of my caped figures in the future... (any pointers mabye?)
subscribed to this thread and + rep

*edit*
oh and its strangely refreshing to see a SG not painted gold but red... also looks really nice!


----------

